# Macro-economic book



## Bin57again (24 November 2006)

Apologies, I'm not even sure of my terminology. I wonder if anyone can recommend a good read on the bigger picture i.e. gold's relationship with the dollar, effect of interest rates, relationship of gold and oil/other commodities. 
Bin


----------

